# skeeter pee. with reisling slurry



## MustbeeRackin2 (Oct 30, 2010)

Hi i started a batch 5 days ago and followed instructions to the letter. added the slurry ( which i had to put into the freezer for a week to store it.) after bringing it up to room temp, i added it hopingly, after 2 restless days and a couple of manly whippings it has gone off with a vengence. now the question i have is, i would like to flavor it with cranberry, when the time is right. so do i use the frozen concentrated unsweetened, after thawing and add it at the end before bottling or some time sooner? or is it tradition just to try the pee aunatural the first time and play with the recipe on future batches as i will be triing at least a couple more if my friends enjoy it. any suggestions would be helpful.


----------



## Minnesotamaker (Oct 30, 2010)

I think you can go either way. Adding the cranberry early, will incorporate the flavor into the fermentation process. If you add it later (after stabilizing), you may have more pronounced color, flavor, and nose. One thing to consider, if the juice is not perfectly clear, you could create a new haze; this wouldn't be a problem if you didn't intend to serve yours clear.


----------



## MustbeeRackin2 (Oct 30, 2010)

*thanks*

i just had a great idea i'll bottle 1/2 of it then add some cranberry and bottle that. thanks for the advice. i gotta get more bottles and make another batch. anyone use plastic soda bottles? the 2 litre size.


----------

